# Facebook's Train Station?



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

While I have a Facebook account, I seldom log on and read the stuff on my page let along enter any info or replys.

But my son has started playing "Train Station" on Facebook.

Which brings up the question.

How many of you play Train Station on Facebook?

I for one have never played it.

Am I missing something?

Should I give up searching Ebay for those elusive Coal Hoppers and devote my time to playing these internet games?


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I avoid those facebook games like the plague. They eat up time, and can pose a pretty substantial privacy risk..


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto... not to mention annoying the crap out of all one's friends by plastering notifications all over their walls.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 22 Jun 2011 07:27 PM 
I avoid those facebook games like the plague. They eat up time, and can pose a pretty substantial privacy risk.. 
I have to agree with that assessment!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

What's a Facebook? 
Battery or track power? 


John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hot air, not even steam... 

Facebook is a great place to stay away from... Part of my job is managing the IT department... and I monitor abuse at our 30 branches... Facebook is grounds for termination... one idiot posted his work email on his facebook, he is responsible for 50% of the spam for the entire company... 

Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

In france Facebook and twitter are prohibited on TV !!!!! 

Manfred


----------

